# Puppy biting ankles and feet



## CaroleG (Aug 13, 2016)

Growing inpatient with the biting at my ankles and feet. I have tried offering toys, but he comes back to preferring my ankles. I have tried "No". I tried Bitter Apple with no result. I then put him in the play area, but feel it is not a good thing to have him confined all the time. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

To stop the biting behavior you will need a calm, firm, consistent strategy. The instant the puppy puts teeth on the ankle, say a firm anh, anh. If he stops even for a split second say "yes" to mark the moment and behavior you want. When he goes back at your ankle, calmly but immediately pick him up and put him in his expen or crate and ignore him for a couple of minutes. Then take him out to try again. Initially he will likely go for your ankle again. If so pick him up and place him back in the expen or crate for 2-3 more minutes. Repeat as much as necessary. 2-3 minutes confinement while you ignore him completely followed by another chance to play. Praise if he plays without nipping and praise if he starts to nip but corrects himself. If you and others in your household are VERY consistent your puppy will come to understand that teeth on human skin means the end of play and attention.


----------



## CaroleG (Aug 13, 2016)

Thank you for your response and sharing your experience and knowledge. Will go over this with my husband and start tomorrow.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I haven't had the self-discipline to entirely curb Shama of this habit. She stays away from my bare feet and legs in the summer, but once I start wearing pants again, especially those with a slight flair, she likes to clamp on. It's pretty cute . . . I should ask my dad if she went after his ankles when he was dogsitting recently. Making him lose his balance and fall would not be cute . . .


----------



## CaroleG (Aug 13, 2016)

How old is your pup/dog?


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

ShamaMama said:


> I haven't had the self-discipline to entirely curb Shama of this habit. She stays away from my bare feet and legs in the summer, but once I start wearing pants again, especially those with a slight flair, she likes to clamp on. It's pretty cute . . . I should ask my dad if she went after his ankles when he was dogsitting recently. Making him lose his balance and fall would not be cute . . .


I would encourage you to work toward eliminating this behavior. Shama will likely cause a fall whether it's your Dad's, yours or and unsuspecting visitor. She might also go for a child's ankle which could result in a injury and lawsuit. I know we think our little dogs and their quirky behaviors are adorable but others surely won't think so.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

Watch a video by Zack Georges on youtube!
He has lots of videos covering different topics including puppies that bite!

I followed his advise and got Teddy to stop biting within a few days!
His videos are really amazing and has helped me understand why Teddy does what he does and how to correct it.

Hope his videos help you as much as they've helped Teddy and I!


----------



## raminenisandeep (Aug 31, 2016)

*I have the same problem*

I have the same problem. Pretty much whenever I wear any loose pants, its a festival for him. It keeps on dragging it and in between, bites my ankle feet, whichever is in its way. Haha
I started seeing those videos and hope it gives some helpful ideas to stop this behavior.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

You have had lots of good advice - just wanted to add an observation that was made to me years ago: just because a dog is small doesn't mean we should put up with behaviours that we wouldn't tolerate for a second in a large dog - if a German Shepherd went for your ankles you would rightly know that doing something about it was absolutely vital - the consequences of a bite from a large dog could be dire. Ditto with many other behaviours such as jumping up. We somehow let the littlies get away with !! But even if we ourselves don't mind too much it can be terribly dangerous if it happens to a small child, or an elderly person, or any stranger who doesn't much feel like being friendly about such advances and could easily pursue a complaint.


----------



## CaroleG (Aug 13, 2016)

I so agree. I do not think it is cute and now when it happens; where ever we were going to go together stops. I am trying a time out away from me then I start what we were going to do again. He does not do this with my husband, just me. Will let you know how this works.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> You have had lots of good advice - just wanted to add an observation that was made to me years ago: just because a dog is small doesn't mean we should put up with behaviours that we wouldn't tolerate for a second in a large dog - if a German Shepherd went for your ankles you would rightly know that doing something about it was absolutely vital - the consequences of a bite from a large dog could be dire. Ditto with many other behaviours such as jumping up. We somehow let the littlies get away with !! But even if we ourselves don't mind too much it can be terribly dangerous if it happens to a small child, or an elderly person, or any stranger who doesn't much feel like being friendly about such advances and could easily pursue a complaint.


Hi Lalla! So nice to see you here again! I hope you also posted a catch-up post!!!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Not sure where to post a catch up post?? And I didn't even know about Panda!!! Shows how long I've been away. Sorry off point, others!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

CaroleG said:


> I so agree. I do not think it is cute and now when it happens; where ever we were going to go together stops. I am trying a time out away from me then I start what we were going to do again. He does not do this with my husband, just me. Will let you know how this works.


With consistent action on your part and your husband's, I'm SURE that this will just be a memory in a few months. Although I agree COMPLETELY that it is something you should work on nipping in the bud, it IS common puppy behavior, and most just "grow out of it". It is an unusual behavior to see in adult dogs unless there are other behavioral issues, or unless it has been inadvertently reinforced by the family.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

krandall said:


> With consistent action on your part and your husband's, I'm SURE that this will just be a memory in a few months. Although I agree COMPLETELY that it is something you should work on nipping in the bud, it IS common puppy behavior, and most just "grow out of it". It is an unusual behavior to see in adult dogs unless there are other behavioral issues, or unless it has been inadvertently reinforced by the family.


The only dogs that do it as adults, as far as I understand it, are heelers - dogs like corgis that herd cattle or other animals from the back (as opposed to collies who herd from the front); corgis do so by nipping ankles...wonder if our own dear Queen has this problem?!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> The only dogs that do it as adults, as far as I understand it, are heelers - dogs like corgis that herd cattle or other animals from the back (as opposed to collies who herd from the front); corgis do so by nipping ankles...wonder if our own dear Queen has this problem?!!


Well, yes, there IS that.. Even Border Collies, though they usually herd sheep from the front, are notorious "human heel nippers" if not trained otherwise. It's one of the things all my sports friends do IMMEDIATELY with their BC puppies is to teach the puppy that herding PEOPLE is not an acceptable game! :laugh: ...And honestly, I suspect that is where a lot of the heel nipping we see in Havanese comes from too. A lot of them have a LOT of herding instinct. Kodi herds naturally, with no formal training at all. I haven't seen that in the girls, but we also don't have neighbor chickens who get out all the time any more.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> Not sure where to post a catch up post?? And I didn't even know about Panda!!! Shows how long I've been away. Sorry off point, others!


I think there is a "general" section that would probably be best, but post anywhere!!! If you can't find someplace, LMK, and I'll start a "welcome back" thread!


----------

